# Capacitores ceramicos de poliester y electroliticos



## danielkam4 (Jun 8, 2009)

hola a todos como estan bueno tengo yuna duda, estoy montando un circuito y pues no se que capacitor deberia utilizar, en el diagrama del circuito parece que fuese electrolitico, pero existe una foto de este mismo ya montado y parecen ceramicos, cuento con capacitores de este valor que me pieden de 1 micro electrolitoco y de poliester, cual  deberia colocar? es indiferente  colocar ceramico o de poliester?

les adjunto el duagrama dle circuito y la foto a ver enque me pueden ayudar, para saberq ue capacitores uzar en el circuito


----------



## anx (Jun 8, 2009)

los condensadores de poliester se diferencian de los ceramicos en la capcidad que pueden alcanzar que es relativamente alta pueden alcanzar varios microfaradios y las tensiones tambien son mas altas pueden alcanzar incluso 1000V los ceramicos alcanzan el rango de los nanofaradios y tensiones reducidas, lo que me ace pensar que esos condensadores que hay en la imagen son de tantalo que es un tipo de condensador electrolitico seco y eso explica el signo de electrolitico del esquema pero respecto a tu pregunta puedes poner el electrolitico que tienes sin problema siempre que el espacio de la placa te lo permita, y teniedo en cuenta la tension y la capacidad no hay problema.Y respecto al de poliester ese si que sera un problema por el tema del espacio suelen ocupar bastante...pero si te cabe y es de la capacidad de 1 microfaradio lo puedes poner. SUERTE


----------



## Traviato (Jun 8, 2009)

Claramente en el esquema, son electrolíticos y claramente en el circuito son electrolíticos, de TANTALO, para más señas.


----------



## pitufin28 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mi pregunta para ti  es la siguiente .... no se para que querés hacer ese circuito si no tiene display de la medición... ya se que podes deducir el valor en base a la bobina de testeo y pero eso ya es un fastidio total que te hace perder el tiempo. la verdad  muy poco practico ya que existen muchos otros circuitos con display lcd inclusive.


----------



## moogfan (Feb 17, 2012)

danielkam4 dijo:


> hola a todos como estan bueno tengo yuna duda, estoy montando un circuito y pues no se que capacitor deberia utilizar, en el diagrama del circuito parece que fuese electrolitico, pero existe una foto de este mismo ya montado y parecen ceramicos, cuento con capacitores de este valor que me pieden de 1 micro electrolitoco y de poliester, cual  deberia colocar? es indiferente  colocar ceramico o de poliester?
> 
> les adjunto el duagrama dle circuito y la foto a ver enque me pueden ayudar, para saberq ue capacitores uzar en el circuito



Para los pre valvulares cual que capacitor conviene usar ceramico o poliester,cual se coporta mejor con las frecuencias de audio.


----------



## WUANEJO (Sep 11, 2012)

He investigado en internet un capacitor poliester y no encuentro la respuesta. Por favor Saquenme de una duda, tengo un capacitor poliester 105k / 250V. y tengo otro 105k / 250L  con 2 puntos, uno debajo del 5 y otro debajo del cero en 250V. estos 2 capacitores son iguales o no?.   Por favor Vean la imagen y muchas gracias de antemano a sus respuestas


----------

